# COLOMBO | Sheraton Colombo Hotel | 26 fl | 22 fl | U/C



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

22 floor building is nearing completion. Its Opening September 1, 2018 according to this link: http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=3815&language=en_US

-----
26 floor building is under construction behind the 22 floor tower.

Colombo Sheraton hotel has been a slow project. Not much news on the local media expect some buzz way back in 2012/13. Now apparently according to social media and Sri Lanka section on this forum this project is expanding. 

Apparently it consist of project A, B and C. Under A & B the 22 floor building had fallen. This 22 floor tower has been in construction for over 5 years. Finally now we hear its going to open in September 2018. heraton hotel project A and B are already completed with a 22 floor hotel building.

Now reports talk about a project C construction which consist of a 26 story building behind the above 22 floor consisting of parking,office and residencies. 



> Sheraton hotels colombo 3 will be touching the Colombo Sky within next 2.5years.Today it will be completed the all 3 zones of raft foundation and 26 storied high luxury beauty will be added to Sri Lankan Touristy.Sheraton hotel project A and B are already completed with a 22 storied hotel building.
> 
> Reinforcements for piled raft foundation of project C was finished and it's ready for concreting.Starters for lift walls are arranged.Sump pit was installed and earthing system has been established. Concrete volume :1000m^3.
> 
> source: https://www.facebook.com/Thecivilengineerkd/posts/1826808970681098


more info: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1511255&page=7


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Construction Progress

22 Floor Building (Nearing Completion. Said to open September 2018)*









http://placesmap.net/LK/Sheraton-Hotel-Colombo-1766804/

*26 floor building *
This is currently under construction behind the 22 floor tower. Said to consist of consisting of parking,office and residencies. 

Below are basement photo of the 26 floor building taken in September 2017








https://www.facebook.com/Thecivilengineerkd/posts/1826808970681098

*Oct 2017*

Column work









https://www.facebook.com/Thecivilen...491102746218/1839490799412915/?type=3&theater



















https://www.facebook.com/Thecivilen...023255626336/1844022132293115/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1663664073691147&set=pcb.1663665370357684&type=3&theater

The new 22 floor Sheraton building in the center. Photo on December 2017 from the Astoria complex in Colombo 3.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*26 floor building progress*










https://www.instagram.com/p/Be7hWDxnbKK/?taken-at=6875546


------

*Installing glass panels 21st floor Sheraton CMB*



















https://www.facebook.com/orientgold...722178808249/1612718818808585/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/JA.Chamind...0.1073741864.100007079746908&type=3&pnref=lhc

Rendering of 21 floor tower & the New 26 floor tower. I hear the 26 floor new tower is called Lanka Hotels & Residencies Office complex tower

-------------------------











https://www.facebook.com/Indula3dwo...5099649328734/753112418194121/?type=3&theater

Sheraton Towers are there in the bottom center of this creative graphic rendering..


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.google.com.au/maps/uv?hl...BXMQoioIvAEwDw


----------

